# Using snowblower in the rain?



## dh37 (Dec 29, 2015)

Right now it's raining outside. Not a downpour.

Is it generally regarded as OK to run a snowblower while it's raining? (I'm not talking about storing it in the rain. Also, I know I shouldn't use a powercord to do electric start in the rain.)

It's an Ariens 24" compact (920021).


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

The icy drizzle we got would be fine i think. I used mine this morning. Considering snow is going to blow back / fall all over the unit i would think a light icy rain isnt going to hurt it


----------



## Snapper 524 (Dec 10, 2013)

Why would you snowblow rain? Ok but seriously snow melts on a snowblower when its running anyway, I think it would be fine to use.


----------



## SteveL (Dec 27, 2015)

Heck, around here right now, you might want to use a single stage to move all of the standing water we have.&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Let it rip, it sees all sorts of moisture in use and thereafter anyhow.

Better to move it before it gets further saturated.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Rain won't hurt it


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

last winter we had ice covering about 5" of snow, I started out with a 521 ( hard rubber tires ) and it was blowing snow just fine until it started to rain. the rain wasn't the issue traction was so I parked the 521 and got the 826 cause it is my only blower with chains. I have a spare set of pneumatic wheels for my newest 521 and a set of chains in the garage to go on the spare wheels but I need to do the impeller mod for those conditions


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

If you do not mind getting wet.........go for it


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

I think dh-37 is referring to using an electric-snowblower in the rain... possibly getting shocked.... I assume...right?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Spectrum said:


> Let it rip, it sees all sorts of moisture in use and thereafter anyhow.
> 
> Better to move it before it gets further saturated.



Or FREEZES :facepalm_zpsdj194qh Nothing worse than getting to the EOD pile after it's had a chance to sit and freeze solid.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Terrance said:


> I think dh-37 is referring to using an electric-snowblower in the rain... possibly getting shocked.... I assume...right?


Not if its an Ariens 24 Compact.


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

CO Snow said:


> Not if its an Ariens 24 Compact.


Okay, I see now he was referring to using the electric start in the rain... not that it _was_ and electric blower. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone who uses 120vac for starting or running equipment outdoors on wet ground should be using a GFCI at the outlet.


----------

